# Newbie Here!



## Good Muscle (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi,

It's nice to be here guys. Hello musclechat! I hope to be friends with everyone here. Glad I found this site. Thanks for letting me register. ^_^


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi GM, welcome to Musclechat.

Members from across the pond are welcome!


----------

